# la mia ossessione



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

La mia ossessione si presenta sempre con un nome e un abito nuovo.
Mi attira a se e mi invita a giocare al gioco della seduzione.
Alle volte si fa chiamare Giulia.
Ieri si chiamava Anna. 
Oggi Alessandra.
Si muove nasconsta dietro una promessa che non potrà mantenere.
Di nuovo.
Ancora. 
Sempre.
La mia ossessione ha il sapore di donna.
La osservo senza parlare, la assaggio e la lecco fino a sentirne l'odore sul viso.
La tengo tra le mie mani per sentire ogni suo fremito tra le dita. 
La posseggo. O almeno mi illudo di farlo quando la guardo negli occhi e mi accorgo che sorride soddisfatta di ogni mia più piccola attenzione.
Un corpo bagnato, ciglia socchiuse, mani abbandonate ed io li accanto che guardo e in silenzio mi sento svuotato e sconfitto. Ancora sconfitto da lei. 
La mia ossessione. 

La mia innamorata dagli occhi vuoti.
Riesce sempre a non mandarmi via.


----------

